# [RISOLTO] Compilazione lentissima

## dky

Ciao ragazzi,

ho installato gentoo su un asus eeepc 1001px ma, non ci crederete, ci ha messo piu di 3 ore per compilare firefox...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Potrebbe essere che ho sbagliato qualche parametro nel make.conf?

Ve lo pasto:

```

CFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

A presto!Last edited by dky on Sat Nov 26, 2011 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Potresti fare meglio per le impostazioni, questo è vero (e sarebbe ancora più lento), ma non mi pare che l'atom sia tanto potente come cpu.

Se un problema c'è, ad esempio ccache che è andato a donnine allegre (e comunque non serve a molto) non è nelle impostazioni del compilatore.

----------

## dky

Cosa mi consigli di fare?

----------

## Zizo

È un tempo normale dato che firefox ora incorpora anche xulrunner. Inoltre se usi la USE pgo raddoppi i tempi di compilazione.

----------

## dky

Posso capire firefox, ma chromium non credo...ho iniziato a compilarlo alle 15.00 sono le 21.15 e ancora compila...

Se cambio le cflags risolvo qualcosa?

----------

## ago

Da quando firefox include xulrunner, più o meno come tempi di compilazione siamo sullo stesso piano di chromium.

Considera che il tuo atom è un po' lentino, non ti aspettare chissà che, anche io su un monocore compilo chromium in circa 7 ore =)

----------

## djinnZ

Se cambi le cflags potresti ottenere qualcosa ma siamo nei termini di tre ore e dieci minuti invece di tre ore e venti, nella migliore delle ipotesi, attuando tutte le possibili ottimizzazioni.

Se hai metà delle librerire compilate con -march=i686 e metà compilate con -march=atom il sistema è un poco più lento, ma sempre nei termini di cui sopra siamo, sono inezie.

Idem per il kernel (ma non mi va di ripetere quanto già scritto).

Compilazione in ram e preloading (non so quanta ram hai ma è inutile pensarci senza avere almeno 4GB) aiutano di molto.

ccache ti aiuta quando ricompili spesso lo stesso programma ma al primo tentativo in realtà rallenta il sistema.

Segliere un governor migliore (ondemand o performace) se hai powersave o conservative aiuta.

Tutte cose che possono migliorare le prestazioni, ma al massimo puoi arrivare a guadagnare un 5/10% sui tempi di compilazione.

Potresti provare a confrontare i tuoi tempi con ago (io non ho atom e quindi non so dirti quali siano le prestazioni di questa cpu, so solo che non è il massimo) ma non mi pare che siano anomali.

L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è rivolgerti al crossbuild ed usare un fisso od un portatile "normale", più potenti, per compilare il sistema per l'eepc.

caveat emptor: l'eepc se non erro usa un flashdisk, non è molto igienico che /var/tmp/portage risieda su di esso.

```
Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. [color=green]6020.85[/color] [color=red]BogoMIPS[/color] (lpj=3010426)

Total of [color=green]4[/color] processors activated ([color=green]24081.05[/color] [color=red]BogoMIPS[/color])
```

Compilando in ram, per riportare su una partizione raid 0 di test, mi ci vuole una mezz'ora per levarmi dai piedi gli aggiornamenti mozilla.

Tu quanto avrai per CPU? meno della metà, immagino.

@ago: lo so che non è un valore accurato ma è per farsi un'idea.

----------

## dky

Guarda, ho sostituito -march=atom con -march=i686 e sto ricompilando il sistema.

Ora devo dire che va poco meglio, non di molto ma già un pò di differenza si vede...

Mi è sembrato di capire che in ogni modo con l'eeepc la compilazione sarà sempre dolorosa  :Smile: 

Indico il topic come Risolto, ma ogni suggerimento è sempre ben accettato...

Grazie a tutti per le risposte

----------

## djinnZ

veramente ti avevo suggerito il contrario, non limtarti a -march=atom ma derivare le informazioni da -march=native e semmai usare -march=atom -mtune=generic (dicono che sia meglio).

----------

